
Bully Hunters anti-harassment campaign shuts down as criticism mounts – PC Gamer - haZard_OS
https://www.pcgamer.com/bully-hunters-anti-harassment-campaign-shuts-down-as-criticism-mounts/#article-comments
======
hello_asdf
An eye for an eye makes the whole world blind.

